# KGV Graving dock



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

The KGV graving dock in Southampton after 72 years is alas no more, the gates were going rusty and have now been cut up leaving the dock permanently flooded, at one time it was the biggest in the world and used to take the Majestic, Queen Elizabeth, Queen Mary etc. A move is now afoot to try and save one of the dockside cranes, although demolition is taken place on some of the others.


----------



## Paul UK (Jun 13, 2005)

The last ship I saw in there was Ocean Village am I correct. was she the last ever.


----------



## moaf (Jun 16, 2005)

We were supposed to be docking there this week. Caused a right head-ache as A&P had just renewed a five year contract for us! Viking Diesels have taken over some of the workshops there.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Perhaps a case of left hand not knowing what the right hand is doing.


----------

